# 59 Murray Strato Flite



## richtrix

Just thought I would post some pictures of my newly aquired Murray Strato Flite......It's all original. Dig those Delta Bug-eye lights on the tank.


----------



## mastronaut

*Heck yeah!*

I watched that on the bay wishing I had enough money to bid on it. I love it and congrats on an extraordinary win.


----------



## Monark52

That thing is sweet! What a great bike! I never really appreciated the middle weights until recently. There are some nice models to be had at great prices (when they`re not mint like yours!) and they`re easy to ride.


----------



## 30thtbird

Hello. WOW! That is a beauty. Can I ask a small favor? Could you please post the serial number. I have been studying these numbers for a while and just need a little confirmation. Thank you, Kenny.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

:eek: Wow, that looks like you just rolled it out of the wayback machine!! ..And welcome to the forum!


----------

